# Scoots



## Kupunakane (Jul 13, 2013)

_*Oh Man, 

  I was just sharing with a couple of the folks here that I like to ride, and I was wondering if there were other riders here. Sure enough a couple of other riders of the world of scoots are here.

 Just made my day, as I am rabid about certain things in life. So far I have found a Honda Shadow, and a Shovelhead, and my own scoot is a Heritage Softail Classic.

   Now, as to what I like. My mornings start early with a triple cappuccino, and my bowl. The combo makes for a bitchen start of the day...LOL
 I think a good wake and Bake ought to be taken seriously...LOL

  I dress for the ride, (leathers) and roll my scoot out into the crisp morning air. A nice quite start with a three minute idle, and then gentle for the first three miles to complete the warm-up. My Evo has steel sleeves that need to heat up and expand, or I will just blow out seals and oil, and that is not a good thing. 

  The cool crisp air smells so good and the bike preforms well with the air being dense and cool. It's sorta my quite time if you guys know what I mean. Sharing a ride with others is a real treat, and going to different places to explore is a good thing in my books.

  I would like to invite  all riders to join me together here. Lets compare notes, and maybe even help one another out if there are maybe mechanical issues that someone needs a touch of help with, or maybe just some good company to share a hoober, and how your ride was today.

  Might have to start a club or something. Here is a pic of my scoot. The paint job comes when I'm done with all the mechanical work and adjustments, and here is a sample of the color I'm considering.

  If you got a scoot, or even a scooter then give us a shout, and say "hey".  I would love to hear from you other riders out there...
*_
frontfender4.jpgSH106815.JPG

_*smoke in peace
KingKahuuna:icon_smile:
*_


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 13, 2013)

_*OOPS,

  The scoot pic decided that it didn't want to co-operate, but then I am kinda persuasive, and persistent so here we go once again...LOL
*_
SH106815A.jpg

_*smoke in peace
KingKahuuna:icon_smile:
*_


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 13, 2013)

Love the matalic green pilgrim. Would love to share yur fireside but ridin days are over fur me and I stick to canoes now  Had a Honda Shadow as younger man but lost and left it fur dead in a fittin place (cemetery) never looked back. Let me just says never leave cemetery drives in the dark and travelin fast to be cool, bikes and granite grave markers don't mix well and major damage to knees and shins will never feel same. Oh and learnt hard way to don't drink and drive just reckon lucky I didn't get caught. RIP Shadow and I never rode again. Do mis the wind in me beard though  Happy ridin pilgrems hope trails ahead nothing but safe. Be great thread reading KK   Oh and great lookin bike!

BWD


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 13, 2013)

bike looks great love the style I had one but those days are gone now, can never say it enough be careful around any type of sand in an out of parking lots i went down pretty hard leaving a lot and my hand stayed on the bar and rear wheel had traction pinned the throttle and the bike almost 360d and broke my wrist on the mirror was a painful one. was a CBR600


----------



## pcduck (Jul 13, 2013)

Use to King, but the body cannot handle it no more. Last one I had was a '05 Sportster that I won.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 13, 2013)

Sold my Harley and bought my Avalanche. Like the AC.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 14, 2013)

_*Hey Guys,

   I'm hoping to draw cubby and 4u2 over here to the coffee table. They both ride too.
 I'm totally jazzed to find other riders here, but then the place is huge, with many members, and I guess it would stand to reason that someone would love to ride as much as me.

   Thanking you kindly there BWD for the nice compliment over the paint job. I thought about keeping the marblizer look, but perhaps change the color to maybe a deep candy apple red, or another one that I like is a real sharp electric blue, but marbleized of coarse.

  I have had many a scoot, but they were triumphs, and Norton's. The Harley is my labor of love as I have learned what the HD in Harley stands for. You might be thinking Harley Davidson, nope... it really stands for Hundred Dollars...Hee-Hee. Cause that is what it's gonna cost minimum...LOL
 Like I said it is a labor of love, but the reward of that horsepower and that low end torque just do it for me ya know ?
   I'm no longer really interested in going as fast as I can any longer though on occasion I do twist the throttle more than I needed too. I like the slower putt, and open road, minimal traffic is sweet, But no autos and a good light buzz is paradise. 

 Please, I love seeing your pics of your scoots, but remember caution. no license plates shots. Look your pic over carefully for your own safety, and comfort.

  Here's a couple more shots you might like. This is a pic of the new brake pedal I put on. Cut with a plasma cutter, it is stainless steel, and a smaller version of the old surfer foot gas pedal. I'm certain some of you will remember these...LOL  *_
41lmmx5YlEL._SL500_AA300_.jpg_*

   An old 45 that my brother owned
*_
SH106802 (2)a.jpg

_*My profoundest, and deepest regards to those that can no longer ride. I'm certain that who ever you might be, that you are filled with many wonderful memories of your time riding. Those good memories are what over whelmed me, and I just needed to feel it once more in my life. These are some of the precious things we will have with us always, and so I want to share mine, and I would be happy as hell if you shared your memories with the rest of us.

All my heart
smoke in peace
and keep the oily side down
KingKahuuna:icon_smile:
*_


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 14, 2013)

_*Yo Ho pc,

   You won a Harley ?  Oh, I'm thinking there is a cool story there, and can we hear it. ?

WAIT, WAIT. I'm off to load my bowl real quick, don't want to miss this.

  Pulling up my stump that I been keeping over there by BWD's fire. Sorry there BWD,  not deserting you bro, but I'm a sucker for a good bike story...LOL

OK, bowl is talking to me, and I'm sitting...LOL

* Only a biker understands why a dog sticks his head out of the car window.

smoke in peace
KK:icon_smile:
*_


----------



## pcduck (Jul 14, 2013)

Not much of a story King

Won the scooter in a golf game.

Put the pipes and a rack and windshield on, rode it for a thousand miles or so, then my funny walk started. Had to quit riding to rid myself of that walk.


----------



## bwanabud (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm a sissy, stick to 4 wheels...but I ride it hard


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey my friend KK yual put yur stump to any fires that make yual warm and enjoy them  This here thread be a good one to watch and read, loves my bikes just don't ride no more well not the ones yual riding eccept maybe bwanabuds bike cause him and I could trail together cause I gots one just lookin like the one hes got only with some red to it  Ride on pilgrems ride on!

BWD


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 15, 2013)

_*Sweet Stuff,

   OK, I'm good, but winning a scoot by a game of golf is just some kinda cool. I tried golf once, almost broke my wrists slamming that driver into the dirt...LOL Bad Aim I guess.

 Riding a big four wheeler doesn't make you a sissy. Running away screaming over a spider makes you a sissy.

Hey, I like that nickname BwanaBud. It just has that certain lilt to it you know.?

   I have always enjoyed turning wrench on my own scoots, but never have liked doing the electrical stuff. I'm the guy that always misses the pin hole in the wiring, and you know getting a coil zap gives one reason to pause before reaching in again... LOL

  I can laugh about this cause I have jumped outta my skin a good number of times, when I get that bazzaank that makes one sit down and do a little bit of simple math just to make sure you didn't cook too many of them brain cells as it were...LOL

  I took the Big Bertha Leather side bags off,  as the leather has a lot of what we call leather rot going. The bike is a 1988 after all and the bags are the originals to boot. Hoping to get them replaced, or restored.

P.s. Riding scoots was how I learned to appreciate putting a hoober in my top pocket. easy access if one sees the pretty lights behind. Always been disappointed when I had to eat a couple of hoobers, but twenty minutes later I really didn't mind...LOL


smoke in peace
Kingkahuuna:icon_smile:
*_


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 15, 2013)

Guess Im a sisiy cause I have run from spiders but in my defence the were big ones that bite  Im much better now

BWD


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 15, 2013)

_*You Know BWD,

   I guess I should amend the idea of running away screaming from a big spider. I never screamed, but I did conjugate a few verbs as I stepped away in a lively fashion over some big muthas that I have seen in my life...LMAO 

**__*"It is good to have an end to journey towards; but it is the journey that matters in the end."
*_
Img1933_white-fire-and-skull.jpg_*
*_
Paint Jobs 2.jpg
tank02.jpg
thumb_deanos_(13).JPG

_*Here are a couple of pics that gave me some ideas for my own scoot...

All my Heart
smoke in peace
keep the oily side down
KingKahuuna:icon_smile:
*_


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 15, 2013)

see yur fires rep pilgrem

BWD


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 19, 2013)

_*AHHHHHHHHHH ! ! ! ! ! ! ,

    Phewww, that feels better. Need to burn one too.

Today was just too nice not to go out, and enjoy a Putt, So being dutiful to my chores, and having gotten them done and out of the way, I broke out The Beast.

 I fired Him up, settled him down, and kindly bid him into gear with a little help from my hand and foot as it were..LOL

  Twenty minutes into the putt I notice my Tachometer do a reset. Then a few seconds later the backlite, (LED) flickered just once, but it was enough of a electrical glitch that it caused my Tachometer to do another reset.

 After that all hell broke loose, and I barely got home. It turned out to be nothing more than my ignition switch has finally given it up as it were.

 The trip home is what haired me out. The electrical glitching spread like wildfire as things shorted one right after the other. Thanks to having circuit breaker modules I didn't fry anything that I am aware of. 

 You would not have believed what it all looked like, and how many backfires I threw. This is NOT good for a built engine with solids in it. At least hydraulics give a little.

  I have just replace about a thousand dollars worth of mechanical, and electrical goods to bring the scoot more up to date as things were starting to fail. This does happen and is a part of riding the scoots.

  Electrical going bad is never good. I just see that the worst could happen  $$$ =:fly: yeppers flying away fast too.

  So the Beast is torn apart again awaiting it's new barrel lock ignition switch, Primary cover gasket as the one on the scoot is enjoying it's 6th squeeze, and then the new chrome oil filter. I'm big on changing fluids frequently.

Pics to follow soon*_

_**Never hesitate to ride past the last street light at the edge of town.

smoke in peace
Keep the oily side down
KingKahuuna
*_


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 19, 2013)

bwanabud said:
			
		

> I'm a sissy, stick to 4 wheels...but I ride it hard



I stick to 4 wheelers, too.  I have a Kawasaki 350 4 x 4.  My buddy has a bigger bike like yours--550 I think but can't remember the brand.  I don't ride it too hard though--I am just getting too old for that.  I do have chains for mine, too.  It is not just a summer vehicle.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 19, 2013)

_*Yo Ho THG,

  I'm so glad to hear from you in this thread. I have never owned a four wheeler, but I must say it sounds pretty cool to me, and I can see where in the winter they can be a blast to enjoy. 

  My Beast gets retired for the winter when the temps drop below 45* degrees Fahrenheit. Not that the Beast can't go out, it's me that whines about the cold so much that the Beast will have nothing to do with me for awhile...LOL

Your buddy has a 550 ? cool beans.  I didn't mean to leave anyone confused, and I sure as heck don't feel braggy. The size of my scoot is a 1340cc that has been build to be my Beast. Not too terribly loud, as I am polite to my neighbors. But by the hair on my chinny chin chin it will haul the mail as it were.

  I have always been a bit of a horse power nut, but I do keep it real as I am not in any kind of a hurry to dump said Beasty on the ground, let alone me going down either. That might hurt...LOL

  Had my share of spills over the years, but i just became a better rider through it all, then by the time I retired as a pilot, my skills were pretty sharpened at that point. So I learned to just slow it down, and enjoy the putts for what they are and can be...FUN.

* *__*Catching a yellow jacket in your shirt @ 70 mph can double your vocabulary

smoke in peace
Keep the oily side down
KingKahuuna
*_


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 20, 2013)

LOL--My buddies 550 is an ATV, too.  In my younger days I had a 350 and a 550 Honda that I putted around town on.  In my 30s, my ex husband and I had a full dress Gold Wing we put a lot of miles on.  I caught a bee one time--we had to turn around and go back to the hospital....I carried an epi pen after that.  My ex had raced dirt bikes in his younger days, but he was a very cautious driver.  We never took a spill.  Can't say the same about my little bikes.  I put them over a time or 2, but one of the things the guy that taught me to ride taught me was how to go over and I never get too speedy on them.

I don't venture too far in the winter on the bike--I prefer fair weather recreation any more.  But I use it to run trash to the dumpsters, get the mail or visit friends that are close. 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 20, 2013)

_*Yo Ho,

    A 550 four wheeler sounds like too much fun. I watched some pretty cool videos about four wheeling up in the back country. Got to say if you planned your trip most carefully, and could drop off fuel in all the right areas, you could have the time of your life.

  Often enough I have to go look in the mirror, and I have been surprised a couple of times when I see how I have aged. But I wasn't prepared for the body to slow down like it has. Still I am willing to take whatever soreness and stiffness I get from riding the scoot.

 I think that I would likely do my self a mischief if I was bouncing all over on a four wheeler...LOL

Hey THG,

   Would you believe that I have never owned a bike that had all the bells and whistles like that. Cruising must have been a blast. I don't know how to describe to you the type of riding that I do, other than to say I like to sorta become part of the machine itself, and I work it as though it is a fine watch. I was the same way when I did the aerobatics. It's more than gluing your butt to the seat, or flying by the seat of your pants, it's just blending yourself with the scoot, and vice-versa.

  I hope that it makes some sorta sense to you. When I'm riding I try to make everything mechanically precision perfect, and if I allow myself to sorta go into the machinery, then I can sense every little thing that it is doing, and at that point I really start to dig the ride, but there was a special time in the years of riding that means the most to me. I will save that for a little later on.

 Right now I'm enjoying myself.

*Young riders pick a destination and go... Old riders pick a direction and go.*_


_*smoke in peace
Keep the oily side down
KingKahuuna
*_


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 20, 2013)

_*Yo Ho Ho N,

  When I was still a very young man I bought a CZ350, and that was more than enough for me to go climbing hills, and rocks. Never did the water thing with any scoot I have owned, but I've seen it done here in the Northern country.

 When I was fresh out of the military I had a hard time putting some of the memories away, and a lot of the fellas after the nam just couldn't get a grip on it. I had some of the same problems. I just couldn't get my head cleared. All I wanted to do was run fast, run far you know ?

 I bought a motorcycle three months after my discharge. Shoved some coin in my pocket, and picked up a real nice sleeping bag and a small tent. No saddlebags in those days for the bike I had just bought.

   I said my goodbyes to the family, and boogied off. 

 I had made my mind to travel up North along the coast, and it was fine weather traveling indeed.

  The thing about it all that still strikes a chord in me was the feeling of that air rushing around me as I rode up the coast. I loved getting up at the very crack of dawn, when there is still a cold crisp in the air. It would tighten you up a lot riding in that, but it was as good as a cold splash of water ya know..?

  Now the best part that I still remember with a great deal of fondness was the going in and out of the shadows of the hills along the coast. 

  One moment your chilled to the bone, and the next you have busted out into some sweet warm sunshine. You would just get thawed out, and within the blink of an eye you were back into the shadows, and then in sunshine again. In and out of the light and the temps.

   It was an amazing adventure that stretched better than 1500 miles in total including the coast line and the mountains, and a gazillion side trips too.  

   I felt so free and untied. No threats to be found around me, and there was a good hoober to be had wherever I went for the most part.

 I didn't get to feel that sensation again until last year, and that is a difference of beaucoup years. Last year when I bought the Harley I was looking to recapture that moment in time that I once felt. Let me tell you that it was well worth every bit of the effort, and then some.

  It's different though somehow. I suppose that it is the years that have slipped by. I'm slower now, yet I find the slower putts to be more fulfilling. I'm more cautious after having dumped my bikes a number of times, but then experience has taught me what to look for up ahead that might pose a problem. Riding in groups is OK, but then I like going out away from the groups too.

  Maybe I missed my calling in life, but not by too far. I am happy to have retired a pilot. I have enjoyed many a great adventure, and the adventures still continue with the wind in my face. I must confess the windshield has found favor with me, and experience has taught me to wear thick leathers. I still like to ride without my helmet, but I do ride with it on occasion. 

  I'm a bit slower than I was, but I am also a horsepower nut, and yeppers The Beast will haul the mail at my bidding if he is in the mood as it were.

  My scoot is a male of the species, he even has a pair of large chromed hex nuts underneath...LOL, and yes it does start a lot of funny conversations.

* *__*Gray-haired riders don't get that way from pure luck 

smoke in peace
keep the oily side down
KingKahuuna


*_


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 21, 2013)

_*As I was saying,

    Taking it slow and enjoying some of the back country requires some type of forethought I can tell you. My last time out on a cruise, that went off without a hitch was about two weeks ago, and I had a great time, but I hadn't counted on a couple of the gas stations being closed up way earlier than their posted hours.

 Had the same thing happen when I was a lot younger and flew ultra-lights up in Oregon. Gas station closed hours ahead of time. That was a long and cold night.

  Out on the scoot it can get kinda nerve wracking, cause you never know what you might come across.

here's a shot of the scoot with the original bags on it.
*_
578061_370344089670325_100000842120433_1034315_300076547_n.jpg_* 

* *__*Four wheels move the body. Two wheels move the soul.

Keep the oily side down
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna
*_


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 21, 2013)

_*So my friends,

   How about this nice weather right now ?  Still waiting for my parts to arrive, and according to tracking it should be delivered by end of day Tuesday. 

 I don't care for the down time, but it is a perfect time to break out the mothers, and the chrome polish. A bit of bleck, and the scoot will shine once again...

 I walked out into the garage and the scoot seemed to be leaning a bit much so I gave the Beast a good looking over. Upon testing the air pressures, I found that my rear tire was only holding 15 LBS. PSI.

 NOT GOOD, NOT GOOD, This is not what I expect out of a day like today.

 Probably a bead leak, so a remount is likely in the picture. 
 I'm not into race bikes, or the cafe racing, and I left the world of dirt a awful long time ago.

 Any riders out there that have a cruiser ?  

  I know THG used to have a big scoot, full dress,with all the bells and whistles.

  I'm looking forward to turning this conversation back to where we are talking about Big Bikes and going out on the putts.

  Like I said,  mine is a 1340 that has been built. I am trying to mellow it out. It was a touch to loud and noisy with the solid lifters in it. These got replaced with some crane Hydraulic lifters. The push pods had to be re-adjusted for the Hydraulics, but I am an old tool push, and this sorta comes easy to me. 

  I threw out the old S&S carburetor, and now have a wicked Mikuni Carb
on him for better breathing, and fuel supply at demand.

  The 5 gallon tanks are being replace with 6 gallon ones, and they just got delivered, They are cool looking on the scoot. I did have to size fit them, as in bolt them in place before I cream them.
 All you riders will know about the cream, and the mothers, the Bleck etc.etc.

  So any Big Scoot Riders out there, please let me hear from you.

**__* A good rider has balance, judgment, and good timing. So does a good lover.

:bong2:
smoke in peace
Keep the oily side down
KingKahuuna

*_


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 22, 2013)

"* A good rider has balance, judgment, and good timing. So does a good lover."

My wife been tellin stories bout me gain hasent she LOL
This is great thread readin friend I wish I still rode.

BWD


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 23, 2013)

_*Easily handled,

  Tires are no big deal. Coarse pulling the rear one isn't too easy, but I have all the tools except one. Hey Multi, are you following me ?...LOL  I will need to take it to the shop for a balance job, and the nitrogen fill. By the way if you have a cosco store near you with a auto service center they will nitrogen fill your tires for free. I hope that they are still providing this for free...LOL

**__* Most motorcycle problems are caused by the nut that connects the handlebars to the saddle.

smoke in peace
keep the oily side down
KingKahuuna:icon_smile:
*_


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 23, 2013)

_*Yessir,

   the parts arrived today, and tear down is set to commence as soon as the sun sets, and it cools off outside.
1.  Primary cover gasket to be replaced, hate dealing with the oil though.
2. Magnetic chrome oil filter (long)
3. Round key ignition switch

I'm so excited, that I just can't hide it, I'm about to lose my mind and I think I like it...LOL

**__*Never trade the thrills of living for the security of existence.

*__*smoke in peace
keep the oily side down
KingKahuuna
*_


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 26, 2013)

_*So there I was,

  I had no choice in the matter. The parts were just staring me in the face, and they were talking to me...LOL

 I finished the mechanical, and electrical work on the scoot yesterday, but the day today was full of just tweaking the scoot a little here, an adjust to the timing there, and a quick change of needle valve in the Mikuni. A fast set up, and I was out of the garage tonight around 7:45pm. 

 I like to give my scoot proper warm up time. I use the 3 and 3 rule. Betting that Multifarious uses a warm up formula too. Three minutes idle warm up then 3 miles of easy goes it to finish the heat up. My Beast has sleeves inside the aluminum jugs, and the sleeves must heat up to expand, and seal up. Otherwise I tend to blow gaskets, and it's not real fun replacing them cause I was in a hurry.

 I rolled the beast down to the bottom of the driveway so I don't rumble the house too much. Sat for the three, and spurred My Beast into gear. The cruise up the road is always good to me cause it is 3 miles, and maybe a half more, but it is adequate to the warm up. 

A good 25 mile run, and not being gentle either, The Beast preformed better that I had planned for, but I did notice my oil tank felt pretty hot so I'm thinking time for the oil temp gauge, and the maybe another small adjust to the timing. 

* *__*Well-trained reflexes are quicker than luck.

smoke in peace
Keep the oily side down
KingKahuuna 


*_


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 27, 2013)

Hey king cant recall been while does everything on bikes now still run off 12v power?

BWD


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 29, 2013)

_*Hey BWD,

  Great question dude. Things have changed a bit. My scoot uses a stator that puts out 22 amps A/C.  Then after more electrical it is converted into D/C, and at that point my answer is yes they are still 12 volt DC.

* *__*Sometimes it takes a whole tankful of fuel before you can think straight.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna
*_


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 29, 2013)

Thankin ya for yur response KingK

BWD


----------



## vtx man (Jul 30, 2013)

great bike have been riding for years nothing better than a good ride changes everything when having bad day  olady lets me when i need a ride get back and the world is a better place


----------



## vtx man (Jul 30, 2013)

is'nt that part of the excitement to find out whats around the next curve


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 30, 2013)

_*Yo Ho vtx man,

  Glad to meet you bro. Is that your scoot ? Cool to meet another one that loves to ride. Yeppers, it often does take a tank of gas to get my head right.

 Kid you not, some of my best times have been on a scoot.
So what ya got there to ride ?, a 1800 ? Should come out around what ? 98HP give or take ? . 

  The fellers where I live all ride shovel heads or Evos. I used to ride Triumphs, and Nortons, but I made the jump to low end torque, Harley with phenomenal horsepower...LOL

* *__*When you're riding lead don't spit.

Glad that you dropped in, please do visit soon. 

smoke in peace
Keep the oily side down
KingKahuuna:cool2:


*_


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 31, 2013)

_*I figured this is good,

   Talking about big bikes is cool, small bikes are cool also.
 Lots to be enjoyed with both. The designs for these scoots is changing faster and faster.

 I used to enjoy working on V8 engines like a 283 (bullet Proof). or a mean 396. I wouldn't turn up my nose at a old Cleveland either. 

 Still do work on them, but into the scoots for fun is what I currently enjoy...(sigh).

smoke in peace
Kupunakane 
*_


----------



## Growdude (Aug 4, 2013)

sweet ST KK.:hubba: 

seen this thread and wanted to post up my bike as well, And give a thumbs up :aok: to all the riders on MP.


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 5, 2013)

_*That is a good looking scoot you got there,

 I love the saddlebags, and the foot boards, and that fuel tank looks huge. Is that a five gallon ? Sure do look like it to me. Do you have a good size reserve with those tanks ?

 I found some six gallon tanks, and one of my buds is going to cream them for me. He has thirty five years in the trade of painting. He does wet paint, and is a genius with powder coating as well.

*  *__*Keep thy eye on the tachometer, and thine ears on the engine lest thy whirlybits seek communion with the sun.


smoke in peace
Keep the oily side down
Kupunakane
*_


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 6, 2013)

Got new category fireside now I think I likes it 

BWD


----------



## Jimmy James (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey Double K,
I ride a 96 Nostalgia.

Used to think I did not want a big bike - until I got on one.


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 6, 2013)

_*Sounds real nice,

  So *__*Jimmy James you got a 96 huh ?  sweet. Would love to see a pic of your scoot there brother. Be alert to not show things like say your License plate, or any other obvious thing that might point you out.
 Kinda goes with the old adage, "Tell No one"  We try our best to help cover your backside, but it really is up to you so word of caution.

 My old scoot is an 88 Heritage Softail Classic  so it looks like we both got a thing for baggers...LOL

 I have a bud that has 35 years in the painting trade doing both wet and powder coat. He is doing my scoot when I get caught up with the mechanical, and electrical. I'm almost there now, and getting monster excited.

 Like I said, I sure would love to see your bike.

I just got a call and an invite to a short putt, and a nice hoober break. See ya....

smoke in peace
Keep the oily side down
Kupunakane 

*_


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey vlumtj much abliged pilgrim and happy trails to ya 

Glad yual started new category KingK now with yurs and others with similar ideas can get some real interesting fires glowing in here 

BWD


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 23, 2013)

you scootin about, KK?

have some jack47 :48:


----------



## ColoradoLady (Nov 2, 2013)

Husband and I started riding 45 years ago....A panhead I believe.  Then a couple of softtails, a roadking (a.k.a. comfort) and now that we're older a h.d. trike.  Not the same for sure but we're still in the wind.  Careful out there!!!


----------



## vtwinken (Dec 14, 2013)

Well by now I thought I would have questions on growing. But so far I've been able to find all my questions asked and answered on this forum, so far.
So I thought I would chime in on riding motorcycles for now. We've got a few Harley's here. I've got a Dyna with my beloved ape hangers, wife has a Softail slim and for the 2 up long hauls we have a Electra glide.
Don't usually have the best of riding conditions up here on the north coast, chilly rides in the summer with the fog. We usually head inland to southern Oregon where it's nice and warm. 
Good to see others here ride as well.


----------



## 1lildog (Dec 24, 2013)

You bet!


----------



## Draconismoke (Jan 16, 2014)

_*How about that Pacific Northwest,

   I am very home sick for S. Oregon. Grants Pass, and Cave Junction. Got family out that ways too. 
  Your 100% right about riding the back country inland in both central and southern.
 From Northern California around Mt. Tamapias all the way up to Bend, Oregon. Man that is some great puttin country. The Giant Redwoods are not so good to do on a motorcycle unless you actually stop and gawk, cause the eye candy is just too much...LOL

Drac
*_


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 19, 2014)

Smoke in peace

:bong:


----------

